# What are Tolkien fans called?



## Diabless (Mar 9, 2002)

I found a thread like this at barrowdowns.com. My friend and i call ourselves Tolkies, TOL-KEES, or Tolkienites, TOL-KI-EHN-NIT-S? Do you guys have any special names for being a Tolkien fan?


----------



## My_Precious (Mar 9, 2002)

I know that back in Russia they are called "Tolkienists".


----------



## Beorn (Mar 9, 2002)

Tolkienites, Erudites, Iludites...


----------



## curious_nomad (Mar 10, 2002)

At school we're simply called freaks. Or, for those people who have more sense, they call us Lotrites.


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 11, 2002)

Tolkien fans are called Tolkien fans why mess with a good thing


----------



## menchu (Mar 11, 2002)

'Ringers' too, ain't we?


----------



## Prince Legolas (Mar 11, 2002)

Wraith-watchers I've heard us called.


----------



## ~Emerald Took~ (Mar 11, 2002)

i've also heard us called freaks!


----------



## Vilya Elathelas (Mar 11, 2002)

*names, names, names...*

We're tolkienites, tolkien geeks, elvites, rivendellites (curse that girl...), 'lotr obsessors', 'the movie people', and 'tolkien freaks'. Lots of names for us!!


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 11, 2002)

Bagginses.


----------



## Anarchist (Mar 12, 2002)

Maybe fans of epic or I guess day dreamers.


----------



## Kelkorian (Mar 12, 2002)

Don't know about you guys, but I'm called all of the following:
- That kid who is obssesed with Tolkien
- Freak!
- Weirdo
- Tolkien-boy
- Lamer
- "Do my homework or else"
- "Hey! You!"
- John (although my real name is Paul...)

I guess you get the point...


----------



## tookish-girl (Mar 14, 2002)

That's really inteesting John. ()

I call myself a Tolkien Fanatic. Or a hobbit.


----------



## Kelkorian (Mar 15, 2002)

You know, I once had a girlfriend. She was a great girl, really swell. I mean, who cares if she was a 280 lbs. crack fiend? She was great company, but she didn't quite catch my name... kept on calling me Brad. Oh, and by the way, her favorite man on earth was Brad Pitt.


----------



## tookish-girl (Mar 15, 2002)

You know, I just don't get the thing about Brad Pitt, he's just so beige and boring-looking. Very funny in Fight Club though. Don't get why you'd call your boyfriend Brad, that's like me calling people Elijah, little bit daft!


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 15, 2002)

-that kid thats reading

-that kid that reads books that our teacher doesnt make us

-that kid that reads more than 200 pages

-that kid that reads for his own enjoyment

-that kid that likes the book more than the movie

-that kid that hides behind the book

- also im called bookworm

-my frinds call me Ray, my real name.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 15, 2002)

Why would they call you by your real name?! Strange friends you have, man.. 
Tolkienites (TOL-KI-EN-ITES) is a term I prefer, because it sounds important and cool.  Also it's what many other tribes or groups of people have been named (Israelites, Canaanites, Communists.. oops).


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 15, 2002)

strange? i have one frind that calls me FULLER RAY my last name first and my first name last.

i forgot that one


----------



## King_Telcontar (Mar 15, 2002)

I call my self A Tolkienite, Tolkie. but most of my friends just call me wierd and freak.


----------



## Anduril (Mar 15, 2002)

I think we must feel honored because the things that liked us the most (at least on my own case  ) differenciate us of the others...

Tolkienites of the world...unite!
Gilthonieeeel...


----------



## Kelkorian (Mar 16, 2002)

Pontifex: Just wanted you to know the "Israelites" are acctually called "Israelies". Also, I got called another name today! It was "Give me your lunch money!!". Guess he thinks he's a close friend of mine, calling me such a nice name, but my best bud is Joe, the quarter-back of school. He calls me "I'll stick this football up where you don't want it if you don't get down on the floor (in the cafeteria) and do some Polka for us so we can all get a good laugh!!"

What a guy!


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 16, 2002)

*What are we called?*

Well-Read of course.


----------



## Tarien (Mar 16, 2002)

Hilarious.
Myself, I live out in the country. So when mentioning Tolkien the Great, I just get a slack-jawed 'HUUUUUHHHHHHHH'. To which I respond 'O Elbereth!' and get yet another slack-jawed 'HUUUUUUUHHHHHHHH'


----------



## christof (Mar 16, 2002)

sometimes I get "Oi! you!"
but mostly people call me Pete.
I beleive we are Tolkeinites, Tolkeinies sounds just a bit babyish...


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 16, 2002)

Kelkorian, the term "Israelites" is not a common modern term, but an old phrase meant to mean the people of Israel (duh). In the Bible, for example, the term is used. I think, I haven't read it very much in English. When I hear the word "Israeli", I immediately think of the once-common term "Israeli terrorist". Anyway, it was one example of many.


----------



## Kelkorian (Mar 17, 2002)

I have heard the term Israelites before, but I think the correct modern (don't know much about what's in the bible in english, although I believe there the Israelies are called the Hebrews) term. I Guess it differs from culture to culture or from country to country.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 17, 2002)

ummmmmm, what are you guys talking about?¿?¿?


----------



## Khamul (Mar 22, 2002)

I really dont know either.......


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 22, 2002)

*covers eyes in despair*
IF you would be kind enough to read the previous posts, on both the first and second pages, you might find out what we are talking about. I said I liked the term "Tolkienites", and simply made an idle note that one term for a group of people in real life is "Israelites". Then some wise-ass (no offense, Kelko ) said that this term is not the modern way of saying it, and we began a new discussion about the phrase "Israelites".
There. Now did I really have to explain this to you, or did you just have to get your head out of your pockets?


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 24, 2002)

Most people just call me "Shut Up".


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 26, 2002)

Shut up!


----------



## BelDain (Mar 27, 2002)

Tolkien fans are JRR'ks (jerks)
Middle Earth fans ME'ks (meeks) 



> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *I found a thread like this at barrowdowns.com. My friend and i call ourselves Tolkies, TOL-KEES, or Tolkienites, TOL-KI-EHN-NIT-S? Do you guys have any special names for being a Tolkien fan? *


----------



## Arathin (Mar 28, 2002)

Well there are some interesting names on here, I must say. Me and my friends are usually called crazy. But between each other there is Aragorn(me), Legolas, Smeagol, and The Ring/Back-up Hobbit. We usally call ourselves Ringers, but I'll have to mention Tolkienites to them. That sounds very good.


----------



## Urylia (Mar 28, 2002)

"the person with no life"


----------



## Arathin (Mar 29, 2002)

Yep, I've heard that one. *sighs at fond memories*


----------



## Urylia (Mar 29, 2002)

lol


----------



## Arathin (Mar 30, 2002)

WHAT!?! They were fond memories, goddarnit! or... at least... I think they were fond. *looks around very confused*


----------



## Adrastea (Mar 30, 2002)

At school I am know as "The weird girl who reads at break time"

I like the sound of Tolkienites


----------



## Lucy Towey (Apr 9, 2018)

"Tolkiennur"


----------



## Halasían (Apr 10, 2018)

Diabless said:


> I found a thread like this at barrowdowns.com. My friend and i call ourselves Tolkies, TOL-KEES, or Tolkienites, TOL-KI-EHN-NIT-S? Do you guys have any special names for being a Tolkien fan?



Middle Earthers?


----------



## Azrubêl (Apr 11, 2018)

Tolkienite sounds like a luggage brand


----------

